# Caline Puffer Fuzz 9 vs 18V



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a bit of an internet train ride last night. Started off watching some reviews and came across the Caline Leon Drive review by In The Blues. I really liked it. Then I discover it was suppose to be an OCD variation. I had the Joyo Ultimate Drive and didn’t like it and assumed I just wasn’t an OCD fan. After doing a little reading I discovered my EHX Glove is an OCD type drive. One that I like. I also discovered it has an internal 18v switch. So I was trying some pedals out with different settings. Note-you can only use up to 10V with the Glove. 

Now onto Caline. I have a few pedals by them and think they are pretty good until I ordered the Puffer. Underwhelming to say the least. Just wasn’t a sound I could use. At least not very often. Very raspy and dying battery sound going on. A few usable tones but again, not really my thing. 

Until last night. Powered it up with an 18v adapter and it is a completely different pedal. 3 knobs, level, fuzz and tone. I was playing through a slightly dirty Marshall SL5 at bedroom volumes. With the fuzz almost maxed and level and tone around 11 it just pushes the amp a little harder sounding like a good OD. Now crank the tone and it takes you into all sorts of fuzzy goodness. Roll your volume off a little and it cleans right up. 

I almost feel like this is one of the most positive experiences with a fuzz that I have had. It’s apparently a silicon FF type pedal. I think I will be on the hunt for a similar pedal that runs at 9v. 

Sorry, a little long in tooth.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Read my post #37 here: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...als-short-review.1855506/page-2#post-24815727

I totally agree with you. 

TG


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

That thread was part of my train. LOL!!!! It is like a brand new pedal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

fretzel said:


> That thread was part of my train. LOL!!!! It is like a brand new pedal.


Small world LOL. It really is amazing how much it changes. I actually thought my was defective a 9 volts.

I just ordered 5 Caline pedals a couple of days a go. The new Germanuim Fuzz, OCD, DOD 250, Tube Screamer, and Updated Orange Burst (BB Preamp). I now have the Red Devil (Wampler Plextortion) and Blue Ocean Delay ( Mad Professor) in my cart!

I'm not sure why all the other brands get the love. These are better built, cheap, and sound great.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wampler had a Youtube a few weeks ago on 9 vs 18V. I responded to it, noting that there are aspects of distorting pedals that are *fixed* (the characteristics are in spite of supply voltage), and aspects that are *relative* (vary with the supply voltage). A diode's forward voltage is fixed, and remains the same despite supply voltage. An op-amp's swing is relative to the supply voltage. If a circuit uses FETs, and is biased, using an internal trimmer, for 9v, changing the supply to 18V changes the biasing, unless you tweak the trimmers.

In some instances - and the MXR Distortion+ comes to mind - the "sound" is a function of both the fixed characteristics of the diodes, and the limits of the op-amp used. In effect, the pedal becomes a "double-clipper".

But the key thing to keep in mind is HOW the pedal does its clipping, so that you can anticipate what changing the supply voltage might do to the sound.

The on-line mag I was asked to write for has been a little disorganized (I still don't know how often it is supposed to be published/posted). But once they get organized, I should consider having a piece on an adaptor for running pedals off voltages both greater, *and *lesser, than 9V. I think there is an appetite for it. And it's not as if there are no other choices than 9v or 18V. Maybe 14V is the sweet spot, or maybe 8V. I think some folks would like to be able to experiment.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I wish I understood more of electronics workings. Like TG and I have said, it’s incredible the difference. 

The EHX was internal with a switch but adapter is still 9v. I didn’t notice a huge difference. They did say on their site that you would hear more at higher volumes. 
I have a few Pigtronix pedal and the all ship with 18v. The Puffer May go well on that board if I make one. 
In regards to variable adapters, I have a couple of old ones that you can change the voltage and polarity on that I leave in a drawer. I would assume that quality adapter like this could be quite pricey.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I just ordered 5 Caline pedals a couple of days a go. The new Germanuim Fuzz, OCD, DOD 250, Tube Screamer, and Updated Orange Burst


So you have a Leon Drive incoming? Let me know what you think. I see everyone thinks the Big Orange is an updated Orange burst. Is there any confirmation of this anywhere? It has an awful lot of gain on tap from the demo I heard. 

I have the Orange Burst, Pure Sky, Sand Storm and obviously the Puffer. I now will enjoy them all.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I ordered one of the 'Aural Dream' OCD clones a while back... I'll see how it stacks up to the rest & leave a note here when it finally arrives.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

fretzel said:


> So you have a Leon Drive incoming? Let me know what you think. I see everyone thinks the Big Orange is an updated Orange burst. Is there any confirmation of this anywhere? It has an awful lot of gain on tap from the demo I heard.
> 
> I have the Orange Burst, Pure Sky, Sand Storm and obviously the Puffer. I now will enjoy them all.


Yes, a Leon Drive is coming within the 5 I ordered. Caline's facebook page refers to the Big Orange as an updated version of the Orange Burst (Caline Technology). I may buy another Orange Burst as a back up because I really like it and worry the 'improved' version will mess up a great thing. A few guys on TGP actually preferred the Caline over the Xotic BB!

I accidentally fried my Puffer fuzz. Yes, it runs at 18 volts and sounds amazing. However, I started using a battery clip connector with my 18 volt adapter instead of directly plugging into the side jack (was trying to save space on my board); it didn't dawn on me that a 9 volt battery terminal may not like 18 volts. I posted here about my mistake and I could repair it, but it is probably easier to just buy another for the 20 odd bucks it costs new.

TG


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ray Cathode said:


> I ordered one of the 'Aural Dream' OCD clones a while back... I'll see how it stacks up to the rest & leave a note here when it finally arrives.


Sounds good. I have a Fuzz by them. The quality is solid as well. Actually not a bad sounding pedal too.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a thread I did some time back with the Puffer and Aural Dream Pure Fuzz. Think I need to revisit that pedal soon. 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/look-out-here-comes-the-fuzz.114705/


----------



## vjhn (Aug 21, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yes, a Leon Drive is coming within the 5 I ordered.
> TG


Subscribed to hear your take on it, and possibly comparing it to Joyo's Ultimate Drive?


----------

